# 2018 Electric Bass Opens Schedule



## Coach Bombay (Nov 7, 2017)

Here is the Electric Bass Opens 2018 Schedule (Team Trail)

1. Jan 20: Hickory Log Creek
2. Feb 24: Rocky Mtn
3. Mar 17: Lathem 
4. Apr 21: Allatoona (Stamp Creek)
5. May 19: Hickory Log Creek
6. Jun 23: Lathem (3 Fish Limit)
7. Jul 21: Carters ReReg (3 Fish Limit)

Classic: Nov 3-4 Hickory Log Creek


*New for 2018: North Georgia Invitational*

This will be the top 6-7 teams from each of the surrounding clubs. So far, Electric Bass Opens, SWAT & Extreme Jonboat Anglers are working out the details. We may add 1 more club before this is all said and done. The Date, Lake, Qualifications, Rules, etc will be released at a later date.

I will post the Electric Bass Opens 2018 Rules shortly. Here are a few notes for next year. Membership will be $40/boat ($20/person if competing Solo). Entry Fee per tournament will be $50/Team or $35/Solo.

Qualifications to fish Classic:
1. Must be a paid member
2. Must fish 4 of 7 Tournaments 
3. Must finish Top 10 in points standings

If you are interested or would like more info, please let me know. You can PM me here, email me at morsejoey@gmail.com or call/text me at 404-295-8828.

2018 is going to be a great year!


----------

